# Betrügerische E-Mail schöpft Kreditkarten-Daten ab



## technofreak (10 Juni 2003)

*Dringende Warnung *
http://www.spiegel.de/netzwelt/technologie/0,1518,252212,00.html


			
				Der Spiegel schrieb:
			
		

> Zumeist fragt man sich, wie Spammer mit ihrem Werbemüll eigentlich Geld
> verdienen können.
> Bei manchen Spams ist das offensichtlich: Derzeit geht ein angeblicher "PayPal"-Brief um
> die Welt, der ganz offen nach den Kreditkartendaten fragt.
> ...


tf


----------

